# New UFC 2009 Undisputed Gameplay



## Imy

http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=35136

For anyone who's actually keeping an interest in this game. =)


----------



## temeura

It does look rather brilliant.

Hendo took a bit of a kicking there!


----------



## PrideNeverDies

I'm Buzzing for this .. I Only Ever Buy PRO EVO For PS3 .. But I Will get this


----------



## tam

I am really looking forward to this game. Not only because i am a hardcore gamer and into mma but also because it could boost the UFC's popularity quite a lot.

is it just me, or does it look like Franklin's record says 13-5?


----------



## temeura

Yeah, it says 13-5, which is quite a way out from his 24-3 record.

I imagine they'll iron out all of these details a little later on.


----------



## adamjowens

graphics look awesome! not usually into fighting games coz the ones iv played seem to be too slow or the physicsof it all just seem a bit off.

that looks quite good tho.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

I Really Hope It Doesn't Make the UFC More Popular because then the company will change and become even more money orientated ..

And The Thing that annoys me the most is FAKE MMA FANS .. Thinking they know about the sport .. Actually, What annoys me more is those who just want barbaric action , People bleeding and getting battered


----------



## temeura

jeevan said:


> I Really Hope It Doesn't Make the UFC More Popular because then the company will change and become even more money orientated ..
> 
> And The Thing that annoys me the most is FAKE MMA FANS .. Thinking they know about the sport .. Actually, What annoys me more is those who just want barbaric action , People bleeding and getting battered


I know what you mean about the fake MMA fans. I went to a funeral recently and I saw my 18 year old cousin who I haven't seen for years. He tells me his friend is an UFC fighter. It turns out, he trains in his garage with a few friends and has a 0-1 amateur MMA record. He was subbed in 45 seconds.


----------



## tam

> The company will change and become more money orientated?


What is wrong with a company wanting to make money? Why be in business if you dont want to make money?



> He tells me his friend is an UFC fighter. It turns out, he trains in his garage with a few friends and has a 0-1 amateur MMA record.


I think a lot of "fake MMA fans" as you put it, are just new to the sport and because the UFC is where most people see MMA, they think UFC is the sport.

For example, you say you watch Football, you dont say you watch the Coca Cola Championship. So when people say they watch UFC, they think thats the name of the sport, rather than MMA.


----------



## smithio

temeura said:


> I know what you mean about the fake MMA fans. I went to a funeral recently and I saw my 18 year old cousin who I haven't seen for years. He tells me his friend is an UFC fighter. It turns out, he trains in his garage with a few friends and has a 0-1 amateur MMA record. He was subbed in 45 seconds.


That just reminded me of something from the other day. I was watching the excellent CG show on ITV4 and thought I'd give the old facebook status an update to tell people I was watching it and recommend they watch. How very exciting.

However, some guy on my list told me that he too was watching this "UFC event in Liverpool that he went to in November".

Erm, wait. So, he went to the show, is watching it on television and still thinks it's UFC?

Popularity is awesome for the sport, but when idiots like this come along, it's hilarious.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Popularity is good to a certain extent ..

From a business view .. great UFC Grows .. More Fans

But It's annoying to here people say he does UFC Stuff .. When It's Not .. So Many Idiots Just want to see barbaric action , non stop knockouts .. And It Shouldnt Be About That ..

New to the sport, A lot of these people don't appreciate the talent of mmma fighters


----------



## temeura

I suppose that everyone has to be ignorant when they start off, but it is a little too much with some of these people.


----------



## smithio

temeura said:


> I suppose that everyone has to be ignorant when they start off, but it is a little too much with some of these people.


Well yeah, I think we were all a little like that when we first started following MMA. But, in the case of the example I gave above, I find it ridiculously ignorant more than anything. Still, Cage Gladiators got an extra few notes in their pocket from this tool thinking it was UFC, so it's all good for business I suppose!

On topic - I can't wait for this game. The gameplay looks absolutely fantastic and if it lives up to its promise, it's going to be brilliant. UK-MMA Xbox league you reckon when it comes out?


----------



## temeura

smithio said:


> On topic - I can't wait for this game. The gameplay looks absolutely fantastic and if it lives up to its promise, it's going to be brilliant. UK-MMA Xbox league you reckon when it comes out?


I'm a PS3 man, I'm afraid.

I'm just looking forward to destroying Lesnar!


----------



## djkt

WAR XBOX

gamertag- Savage DT


----------



## rob

whens it out again? im hearing mixed things all over the place


----------



## tam

Last i heard it was "Spring 09".

Games can have pretty odd final schedules as it is, but i would guess they are wanting to link the release of the game with a big card so they're probably leaving it vague until the next few cards are in the diary.

I'm also a PS3 man. My psn id is tamoose if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## temeura

I'm yet to do any online playing, is it worth it?

It is due out at the end of May.


----------



## smithio

djkt said:


> WAR XBOX
> 
> gamertag- Savage DT


WAR XBOX!!

I'll give you an add next time I'm on the box.


----------



## JonnyH

Due for release on 27/02/2009. Looks good like


----------



## JayC

That soon?! ****kk, can't wait!


----------



## JonnyH

http://www.play.com/Games/PlayStation3/4-/5822258/-/Product.html?searchstring=ufc&searchsource=0


----------



## djkt

sweet man!


----------



## temeura

I kept hearing that it wouldn't be out until may, if it is out in Feb, that is great news.


----------



## DMcKulsky

Can't wait. Few days off work when out. Sorted!!!


----------



## DMcKulsky

temeura said:


> I'm yet to do any online playing, is it worth it?
> 
> It is due out at the end of May.


Online playing is the best. Its better then playing games offline in my personal opinion. Im always on call of duty online. Get online!!!


----------



## temeura

DMcKulsky said:


> Online playing is the best. Its better then playing games offline in my personal opinion. Im always on call of duty online. Get online!!!


I should do, I imagine fighting online would be quality!

I just wish they gave us an official release date. I have seen Feb, March, May and June. I just want to know!!


----------



## DMcKulsky

temeura said:


> I should do, I imagine fighting online would be quality!
> 
> I just wish they gave us an official release date. I have seen Feb, March, May and June. I just want to know!!


Yeh i know, they always do this with console games. When its out we can all fight online :laugh:


----------



## temeura

DMcKulsky said:


> Yeh i know, they always do this with console games. When its out we can all fight online :laugh:


Are you Xbox or PS3?


----------



## DMcKulsky

PS3 All the way!!! You?


----------



## temeura

Same here, I'll get online when the game comes out!


----------



## Marty Keane

Xbox FTW

keano efc

been waiting for this game for bloooody months


----------



## temeura

Bisping can't hang with Ben Blackmore -

http://www.setanta.com/uk/Articles/other-sports/2009/01/22/UFC-Undisputed-2009-game-footage/gnid-36583/


----------



## rob

its been delayed till may now, on play.com its release is the 29/5/09


----------



## temeura

Official release date is 19/05/09.

I can't wait. In my first fight I will be Gonzaga and I will try and take Lesnar's head off. I'll probably get pounded out! 2nd fight, I'll be Bisping against that utter cock - Grove!


----------



## davy

My problem is this...

Can I really justify spending a few hundred beans on a console on the basis of just buying one game haha! Seen some awesome footage of Jackson slamming Liddell & the stuff they showed at the O2 of Sanchez vs Stevenson looked mint too.


----------



## Imy

The demo's out on Xbox Live and PSN. Liddell and Shogun are the two playable characters.

Have a go!


----------



## marc

http://free-mma-video.blogspot.com/2009/04/ufc-undisputed-2009-walk-through.html


----------



## SteSteez

downloaded the demo before, enjoying it, although some of the collision detection is suspect.

Hate saying this but the forthcoming fightNight title by ea sports looks more promising than this, but hey its got ground game so i cant complain... only a demo though eh?


----------



## marc

Where did you download it from?


----------



## Imy

It's available on the PlayStation Network and Xbox Live.


----------



## SteSteez

Either via Xbox Live or PSN


----------



## PrideNeverDies

I just downloaded this game, so I'm not going to be doing any revision now for a few weeks. I am very impressed with the game, there are a few flaws in the game so far such as being able to KO people with a punch to the shoulder.

Ref is a bit slow/retarded. When he comes to stop the fight during some ground and pound he just kinda comes over and looks, then the fight is over and he's just waving his hand. He doesn't jump in and push you off the opponent or anything.

EVERYTIME you KO the opponent his mouth guard flies across the ring. It looks a bit stupid and gimmicky when it happens EVERYTIME. They should have saved it for rare, SUPER KO occasions.

The crowd isn't great. Kinda bland 3D models or normal looking people. I was expecting everyone to be decked out in tapout/UFC gear but they're not. It's got the camera men on the stands recording and the photographers around the outside with there cameras which is cool. The attention to detail is very good overall.

The commentary is pretty good. I've played it loads so it's been repeated plenty of times for me but I think they've only included the Liddell focused commentary in the demo. They talk all about Liddells history and stuff which is cool. They don't mention Shogun at all (apart from abit about his fighting style). The commentary does work well and it's pretty fluent, unlike the THQ wrestling games.

The 'Tale Of The Tape', Ring Girls, Corner Men, Screens in the background and the actual detail on the fighters is all excellent and really make the game!

The actual fights feel so realistic, cant wait for the full game to come out. I cant wait for career mode, which allows you to join other training camps to improve different skills. It's amazing thefirst time you ko an opponent and the first time you submit them. It's very realistic in the fact that It's really difficult to make the iceman tapout.

I love the triangle choke,

So far I'd say its a 8.5/9 out of 10. This is the first game in a while, so I dont think we'll truly see the best game until next year when the developers talk to fans and find out more about what we want and what flaws we found. All in all, may 22nd, I cant wait to get on and create my fighter and go online/complete career.


----------



## 1927

Pretty much agree with the above mini review..

this is the first attept at a proper MMA game on the new generation consoles and just going by the demo i think they have done a decent job, i know hardcore MMA fans will say this is wrong and that is wrong but at end of the day its a game and just being able to be Chuck is doin it for me at the moment...

By putting the title as undisputed 2009 i wonder if they planning on doing a FIFA and bringing one out once a year???

cant wait for the full game....


----------



## AndyMulz

Played the demo on the Xbox today. Loved it Shogun KOd with a Superman right . Shame it didnt happen on the day.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

They are going to be releasing one every year for the next 3 years, then they have the option to extend the contracts

The first thing is, they should have worked harder on the footwork/blocking. You basically have an upper block and lower block, no boxing whatsoever. No head movement, no jiving out of the way. It's basically a Forest Griffin vs Stephen Bonnar remake where you just punch and kick each other as hard as you can in the head back and forth. The ground game is decent, but it's the transitioning I have a problem with. It's basically hit and miss. You flick the right joystick and hope you can get to a better position, but the ref stands you up wen you're still active and punching your opponants face in on the ground. I found that to be retarded. Also, look how big the ref (Mario Yamasak)is, they made him huge and unlifelike compared to Chuck and Shogun. Then when he raises your hand he gets a bit smaller but is still bigger then the fighters. Also, since there is only like 5 or 6 different fighting styles and over 80 guys, we're basically gonna see the same moves over and over again except with different skin


----------



## Imy

One word guys;

Updates. THQ -WILL- be keeping a close eye on this game and they'll be updating on a regular basis, I'm sure of it. Even when the full game comes out, little bugs and problems will be rectified!

For a first attempt at an MMA game, I'd say it's pretty hardcore. Can't wait to create a character and kick the shit out of Sardine Jardine.


----------



## AndyMulz

I was hoping it was gonna be more like Streets Of Rage for the Sega you know youd get to a certain point in the fight push a button and missles would fall from the sky.

Cant have it all i guess.


----------



## smithio

What's everyones quickest win?

THIRTEEN SECONDS!

Rua come flying in and then BANNGGGGG! - he hit the mat.


----------



## smithio

Infact, scrap that. Just got a 9 second knockout!


----------



## SanshouMatt

is it available for ps3 DL?


----------



## 1927

Yeah, you need to change it from beginner my friend.........put it up to expert and try getting a 9 second knockout then....... getting my arse kicked


----------



## smithio

Haha - the 13 second one was on expert. The 9 second one was advanced.

Expert is pretty hard though. If you can keep Rua standing you're sorted - but the little bugger doesn't half have some decent subs. I've been arm triangled, foot locked and all sorts.


----------



## Imy

smithio said:


> Infact, scrap that. Just got a 9 second knockout!


Holy shit.

Quickest win is about 50 seconds, but that's cuz my brother is a little bitch and keeps running away. We just have epic marathons, like first to 30 wins. And we don't get bored! It's so fantastic!

We should have a UK-MMA UFC Gaming Community. That'd be awesome. =)


----------



## 1927

smithio said:


> Haha - the 13 second one was on expert. The 9 second one was advanced.
> 
> Expert is pretty hard though. If you can keep Rua standing you're sorted - but the little bugger doesn't half have some decent subs. I've been arm triangled, foot locked and all sorts.


Getting my arse kicked every time on advanced :laugh:


----------



## smithio

1927 said:


> Getting my arse kicked every time on advanced :laugh:


Do the tutorial bro - it proper helps when trying to stop the takedowns and when you're on your back. Once you grasp the transitions, then beating Rua should be a piece of piss. Trying to beat Liddell is rock hard though because he is almost impossible to take down and his punches are huge.


----------



## tam

In general i think its a pretty decent game, but there seems to be a pretty heavy bias on looking for the KO rather than GnP or a Sub. I guess it'll be easier to learn that sort of stuff with the full version though. The tutorial part is pretty basic.

Also, it seems like a different graphic designer worked on each screen. None of the menus are the same and even the loading text is different.

I am looking forward to the full game though. Should be interesting to see the different styles and see what sort of DLC they come out with.

My PSN is tamoose if anyone wants to add me in advanced for when the full version is out.


----------



## SanshouMatt

First fight on the DL and Chuck's back already, first try and a KO at 48 seconds of round1! LOL

Seems pretty good, when the full game is out we should all stick our PS3 or Xbox names up for a bit of a league!


----------



## Imy

SanshouMatt said:


> Seems pretty good, when the full game is out we should all stick our PS3 or Xbox names up for a bit of a league!


Sounds like a plan. We could make a full career on it! With championships and everything.


----------



## smithio

Imy said:


> Sounds like a plan. We could make a full career on it! With championships and everything.


Haha - this is brilliant. LET'S DO IT. Any of the mods want to set up a UFC 2009 sub-thread or something and we'll go from there.

Btw, any of you boys want to shoot some COD 4 or 5 on the xbox before the game comes out, give me an add - smithio


----------



## marc

when the game comes out we'll set up an Official UFC 2009 sub forum if there is enough demand for it.

Ive got a 360 but never gone online with it, i might have to now though if theres a league starting


----------



## Imy

22nd May in the UK is the release date.

We're going to have a PS3/Xbox split though. Lol


----------



## SanshouMatt

Aye, PS3 / Xbox split is a bugger, may have to invest in an Xbox too... 

Hopefully the create a character thing will let you make a reasonable approximation of yourself and your styles.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

Kind of bored now lol, they have 80 fighters, they couldnt give us a few extra fighters for the demo


----------



## SteSteez

Agreed Jeevan, in particular two guys with a main emphasis on the ground game rather than the stand up merchants...


----------



## theheft

Im loving it!

Although I just upped it to Expert and keep getting knocked out by Liddell...

How do you actually do submissions? The guide says rotate the right analogue stick but they always seem to reverse it...do you need to time it? Or just rotate...im confuzzled!


----------



## SanshouMatt

Yeah, I've really struggled with it, once I'm on my back all I can do is hold on and get the ref to stand us up.


----------



## tam

I've figured out a method to get to half guard but still not pulled off a sub. I think both characters are programmed to be solid to tap so it makes it pretty hard to do when your trying to figure it out in the few seconds before you get stood up/reversed.


----------



## AndyMulz

theheft said:


> Im loving it!
> 
> How do you actually do submissions? The guide says rotate the right analogue stick but they always seem to reverse it...do you need to time it? Or just rotate...im confuzzled!


In diffrent positions on the ground push the anologue button in and hel go for a submission .

Got bored and done the tutorial.


----------



## theheft

AndyMulz said:


> In diffrent positions on the ground push the anologue button in and hel go for a submission .
> 
> Got bored and done the tutorial.


What does the tutorial actually say to do? Ive done it and I thought it was saying to rotate the analogue stick or to bash the buttons...worked on my brother but not vs comp


----------



## SteSteez

I've understood the concept of using the right analogue stick for transitions/subs during tutorial but in the actual fight i find myself randomly rolling it around as well nothing happens, seems to work better when moving the left analogue stick at the same time so the body is moving when gaining half guard/full mount... haven't completed a sub yet, only attempted


----------



## AndyMulz

theheft said:


> What does the tutorial actually say to do? Ive done it and I thought it was saying to rotate the analogue stick or to bash the buttons...worked on my brother but not vs comp


rotating the anolgue will get you out of a guard/submission atempt. to atempt one yourself push it in and then rotate when he starts going for the submission.

Failing that stop playing and stick in Gears of war 2 far more entertaining lol.


----------



## theheft

AndyMulz said:


> rotating the anolgue will get you out of a guard/submission atempt. to atempt one yourself push it in and then rotate when he starts going for the submission.
> 
> Failing that stop playing and stick in Gears of war 2 far more entertaining lol.


Thats what I do, I just seemed to get reversed all the time!

I cant stand gears of war! I bought the first one after all the hype and good reviews it was given and was utterly dissapointed. The whole system just doesnt do it for me, couldnt get to grips with it at all, traded it in after a week! Im a CoD player when it comes to shooting things, also love playing huge games like Fallout, Mass Effect and Oblivion.


----------



## AndyMulz

theheft said:


> Thats what I do, I just seemed to get reversed all the time!
> 
> I cant stand gears of war! I bought the first one after all the hype and good reviews it was given and was utterly dissapointed. The whole system just doesnt do it for me, couldnt get to grips with it at all, traded it in after a week! Im a CoD player when it comes to shooting things, also love playing huge games like Fallout, Mass Effect and Oblivion.


seriously , i was emtional after playing the campaign on the second one. Never spoke to the mrs for weeks, wasnt her fault just felt Marcus Fenix was to blame for the downfall of our relationship. Funnily enough her family didnt understand.


----------



## LWB

AndyMulz said:


> seriously , i was emtional after playing the campaign on the second one. Never spoke to the mrs for weeks, wasnt her fault just felt Marcus Fenix was to blame for the downfall of our relationship. Funnily enough her family didnt understand.


Still enjoying the demo now and then but I don't want to over play it before the full game comes out. I've probably had about 20 fights and a go at the tutorial. I have the jist I think. I can go for subs they just never come off because, well, they have made Chuck better than he ever was at defending subs. Who was going to sub him other than Sobral? Anyway...

Gears of War 2 is the best game to come out in a few years in my book! Gotta love battling that Horde!


----------



## spitfire

AndyMulz said:


> seriously , i was emtional after playing the campaign on the second one. Never spoke to the mrs for weeks, wasnt her fault just felt Marcus Fenix was to blame for the downfall of our relationship. Funnily enough her family didnt understand.


He he . I like it .


----------

